# Crosses to get Registerable Foal out of Appendix Mare



## Alpha App (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey all,

I'd love to breed my hunter mare in a few years. She's (in the process of being) a registered appendix. So far I know my options are Thoroughbreds and obviously appendixes. Any other breeds I can look at for a potential stud?

Thanks!


----------



## horseperson4 (Aug 12, 2012)

This will probably sound funny, but look up the standards for registering and branding in the american warmblood book I believe they register and crossbreed as long as they have done a few things competition wise first!


----------



## horseperson4 (Aug 12, 2012)

* any horse crossbreed


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Alpha App said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'd love to breed my hunter mare in a few years. She's (in the process of being) a registered appendix. So far I know my options are Thoroughbreds and obviously appendixes. Any other breeds I can look at for a potential stud?
> 
> Thanks!


AQHA & APHA will for sure.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Im not sure if a TB is even a option? Since shes 50/50 Tb and Quarter. Breeding to a TB, would give you resulting foal od 1/4 QH and 3/4 TB. I dont think AQHA would register something with so much TB blood. (I could be wrong)and JC wont register it because of the QH blood.

Id stick to APHA or AQHA. Unless you research and figure out what Warmblood crosses would work, if any.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm pretty sure JC won't register it with 75% TB, 25% QH, I think my friend had that problem
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

If the stud is a purebred, you can often register the resulting foal as half whatever he was. There's half Arab registry, half Andalusian, half Friesian, half Welsh, etc etc etc.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I believe the ApHc is also and option. Sorry if I didn't capitalize in the right place. Appaloosa registry.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

If you want to register the foal as appendix with AQHA, you won't be able to breed back to a TB. The AQHA requires appendix horses to be bred back to a full Quarter Horse in order for the foal to be registered. If you do well enough in competitions you can apply to get the appendix taken off your horse's papers and THEN you can breed back to a TB or another Appendix quarter horse. You'll have to check out the AQHA web site for the exact details. It's fairly complicated unfortunately. Definitely check out the rules for any association you're thinking of crossing into to make sure the foal will be registerable.


----------



## Alpha App (Aug 9, 2012)

Not looking into registering JC, as tat's not posible wth her breeding. I was thinking of registering a Kali X TB foal back as appendix.

I heard that breeding to an AQHA stallion, that the foal would need to be inspected before being registered? Is that true? I've never heard of that with AQHA.:-(

You were close! Appy registry is ApHC. 

Thanks everyone! I had totally forgotten about half registries!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I asked AQHA about something similar to this. I had asked if a JC registered mare bred to a QH stallion could be registered and the answer was to apply for a "T" number for breeding stock, but it has to be a full AQHA stallion not appendix.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Breeding a TB to AQHA, the resulting foal does not need to be inspected. But it cannot get full Quarter Horse papers, it'll get Appendix papers. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

It has to be a full QH or an Appendix who has received his ROM points to get full QH papers. Otherwise the foal is not registerable. You can also like already mentioned get points on your mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Ink said:


> If you want to register the foal as appendix with AQHA, you won't be able to breed back to a TB. The AQHA requires appendix horses to be bred back to a full Quarter Horse in order for the foal to be registered. If you do well enough in competitions you can apply to get the appendix taken off your horse's papers and THEN you can breed back to a TB or another Appendix quarter horse. You'll have to check out the AQHA web site for the exact details. It's fairly complicated unfortunately. Definitely check out the rules for any association you're thinking of crossing into to make sure the foal will be registerable.



Is this a newer rule? I've never dealt with Appendix registration, but Indian Artifacts is registered AQHA and he's 75% TB. He was born in 1995 though, so I'm not sure if it's a newer rule or not.


----------



## Alpha App (Aug 9, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Breeding a TB to AQHA, the resulting foal does not need to be inspected. But it cannot get full Quarter Horse papers, it'll get Appendix papers.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know, an appendix is already what I have.  I was just told that the resulting Appendix X QH foal would need to be inspected for AQHA papers.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Alpha App said:


> I know, an appendix is already what I have.  I was just told that the resulting Appendix X QH foal would need to be inspected for AQHA papers.


No with appendix AQHA crossed on regular AQHA no inspection will be required but foal will be also appendix AQHA registered like your mare. You can not cross you mare to another appendix AQHA or TB ,AQHA will not accept that much TB blood. :wink:http://americashorsedaily.com/appendix-vs-quarter-horse/


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> Is this a newer rule? I've never dealt with Appendix registration, but Indian Artifacts is registered AQHA and he's 75% TB. He was born in 1995 though, so I'm not sure if it's a newer rule or not.



NO, I think that's how it's been for quite a while. The thing is, if you get to a certain number of points you can get full quarter horse papers for your appendix bred horse. That's how you get some that are more thoroughbred than quarter horse. I think the rule is in place to prevent the breed from being watered down with too much TB blood, while still allowing the horses that have proven themselves in competition to pass on their genes without a lot of red tape. It's all a bit confusing. I had to read through it a couple times before I got it lol.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

In other words a foal from a QH TB cross will have to prove itself to be able to get full papers. Or have offspring that have.
Something a QH to QH pairing does not have to do.
That rule is in place to maintain the integrity of the breed.
Can an appendix QH be used to cross to a paint and still be geistered?
Or does it have to have full papers? Shalom


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

Alpha App said:


> Not looking into registering JC, as tat's not posible wth her breeding. I was thinking of registering a Kali X TB foal back as appendix.
> 
> I heard that breeding to an AQHA stallion, that the foal would need to be inspected before being registered? Is that true? I've never heard of that with AQHA.:-(
> 
> ...


I think you need to seriously research and learn more about AQHA before you even think of breeding your horse.


----------

